# Opinion on this GSD



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi, I'm considering adopting this GSD. I was told he was 2 years old, but he looks awfully small. So either he's a small GSD or the age is incorrect. Any opinions on possible lines? I know the pictures aren't the best, but it's all I have.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Where are you? Is he in a pound?


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> Where are you? Is he in a pound?


He's an MWD that didn't make it through training...I believe because of a broken tooth


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

He does look small but with all these 100 lb dogs now days he might be "normal" size. if he was gonna be a MWD I'm sure he is good working lines. Other than that I don't know what your asking. Have you met the dog?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well GSDs aren't supposed to be 100lb. beasts although people have asked me if ours was a "miniature" when he was just at the standard for height


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

I would rather have a 75 lb male dog than 120 lb dog like some have. They eat more anyway 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He certainly has those "Let me out" puppy dog eyes going. He does look on the smaller side but it's possible thats just his structure. Is he at a military facility kennel? If he's the age you're told, then I'd say he's on the smaller side for a male but thats not a bad thing. He'd probably have a blast in agility and excel in it due to his smaller size. If you could get better pictures of him, that might help. Honestly, I don't see any problems with him. MWDs when adopted are required to disclose all health issues in the dog. Its just part of their program rules for it.


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't met him formally, and the picture was taken at the kennel. Compared to the other GSD's there, he's noticeably smaller, although he did appear to have a puppy look. He was smaller than the Beligians as well. I'll find out more definitive details next week. I mainly trying to figure out if someone may have misspoke when they said he's 2 y/o and I assumed he was of Euro lines and they are typically on the larger side I thought


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

benjdow said:


> I haven't met him formally, and the picture was taken at the kennel. Compared to the other GSD's there, he's noticeably smaller, although he did appear to have a puppy look. He was smaller than the Beligians as well. I'll find out more definitive details next week. I mainly trying to figure out if someone may have misspoke when they said he's 2 y/o and I assumed he was of Euro lines and they are typically on the larger side I thought


 
its very possible his age is either mispoken or he's just a smaller guy. Occassionally there are smaller males than you'd expect.


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

So I went to visit him yesterday. He's 2 years, 1 month old. He weighs 55lb's, but weighed 65lb's before he was taken out of training. The handeler said they prefer them smaller because their more versatile. His temperment is good, well behaved, and friendly. He's neutered, micro-chipped, had the surgery done so his stomach doesn't flip upside down. I don't know what breeder he came from other than he's purchased over seas at 1 year old. The military buys dogs based on their needs and don't pay much attention to the lines, etc.

The bad: it wasn't because of a broken tooth that made him unfit for duty, it's a skin allergy and dental attrition. He's been there for a year, but didn't develop the skin issue until 6 months of being there. From what I gather after speaking with the vet and reading through the 30 something pages of documention on him is that the skin allergy, or dermatitas, was bad but responded well to treatment. They said he needs a special food and baths with a special shampoo, along with some medicine they'd give me. They didn't specify what the allergy is, but I did read "chronic atopy".

I really don't know what to do. I like him a lot, but I also don't want to be one of those people spending thousands to resolve a skin issue...I don't have thousands to spend anyway. The handeler had told me they had a GSD they adopted out previously for the same reasons, and said his skin issues went away entirely after 3 months with the new family...that gave me a little hope. He said the dogs go through a lot of stress being in that type of enviornment. Ugh...I barely slept last night because I can't decide what to do. 

Here's a brief of his issues and dates
22MAR12-fractured teeth, 204&304, resolved 27MAR12
22MAR12-Right Paracostal Gastropexy, resolved 23JUL12
27MAR12-root canal 104,204,304,404, resolved 27MAR12
23JUL12-Sent to Disposition board due to dental attrition. Unfit for duty 
23JUL12-Severe generalized dermatitis, resolved 30JUL12
25SEP12-Scrotal ablation/orchiectomy, resolved 05OCT12
29OCT12-Malassezia dermatitis, resolved 03JAN12


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would say that an improvement in his diet might be all that's needed to fix his skin issues.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kind of looks like Demodex? 

29OCT12-Malassezia dermatitis, resolved 03JAN12 01 Malassezia Dermatitis (Yeast Infection of the Skin) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!
was the most recent

So it went from dermatitis Dog Dermatitis Types, Causes, Symptoms, Treatments to yeast if I am reading that right? 

Stress is big in skin stuff/things like mange too. I am not sure if he's seen a Derm vet or a general one, but a derm vet may be helpful. 

The thing is, you don't know if it is one of those soon/easy to fix skin conditions or part of a bigger systemic thing like a dog with an IgA deficiency. I don't anyway!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say try him out. A stress free home, new diet and some fish oil goes a loonnngggg way. He looks like a sweet boy as well. Zoey came to us riddled with problems, 2 weeks after we got her she was 100%. I give her fish oil everyday and her coat/skin has never been better.


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments? Any others??? I have an appt back over there in 1 hour. 

I'm going to develop demertitis with as much as I'm stressing out over what to do. 

I would have taken him yesterday but it got too late to finish all the paperwork. Yesterday I didn't think much of the skin issue. Feeding him a special food and giving more regular baths would be no problem accomadating.

Then I went home and started reading up on skin issues with dogs...and that totally sent me for a loop.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say try him out -- the skin problem I am totally confident can be fixed -- shampoo with DEFENDEX , totally safe shampoo which will get rid of fleas , mange , mites because he does look like he has some demodex on his face , from stress and malnutrition.
If they are rejecting dogs because of "condition" and the dogs are improving in "homes" that means that they should be changing their management . A fit dog is able to meet challenges both physical and emotional , whether on the larger side or smaller side no matter . I have a larger (26 inch) male Como Parchimer Land who leaps like a deer -- can clear a 6 foot fence with a one , two , bounce back level to ground and make it on the third bounce . There are generalizations . Dog looks worn out . All that can be fixed . External treatment - shampoos for mange, shampoo for fungal - something as simple as Selsun Blue Fortified , Internal -- Food , grain free , real food , anti oxidants , essential fatty acids , digestive enzymes , probiotics . 
Turn your Barney Fife into the Terminator .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm also for trying him out..I agree with others, his issues may resolve with a good diet and a stress free environment.

Reading stuff on the internet can throw ANYONE for a loop,,you punch in one single word, and it can be the end of the world..

If he has a nice temp and you like him I say GO FOR IT!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, you should go get him.


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

So far so good! I'll report back tomorrow with details


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! I too was going to say give him a try. I just like the look of him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

look how exhausted the poor dog is

even in the pictures before you picked him up , where he is shown with a ball in his mouth , he looks so "woe is me" weight of the world on him , just squeezing out the last ounce of energy, tail hanging limp . A dog his age should be full of energy , jumping tail up prancing around with the ball full of life and animation.

good for you -- hope he is the best dog ever


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

huntergreen said:


> imho, you should go get him.


So agree! I love a smaller dog, so versatile for any sport you'd choose.
Looks like he's relieved to get on with his new chapter...thank you for taking the chance on him!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU!!! Congrats on adopting the handsome new guy. 

I think his issues can be easily resolved like Carmen and Lauri said... raw diet or homemade diet, essential fatty acids, healthy oils, probiotics/enzymes... a good shampoo routine to clear any fleas, mites, mange, etc... I think his problems are easily resolved. 

We are here for you. Keep us updated and ask any questions you may have!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

more pictures please!!!! Keep us updated on how he makes out, I think you made a good choice!
PS his size is perfect IMO
Zoey is his size and its perfect, she could loose a couple pounds though.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

there are so many people on here with knowledge on how to help with skin issues, i think you will have that solved very fast. congrats.


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow...I definitely didn't expect such optimistic and enthusiastic posts. Very welcoming...thank you!

This is my first GSD, and my first dog that is actually mine. My babysitter had a GSD that I vaguely remember. My parents said me and dog were best of pals and that's when I became "obsessed" with GSD's. Over the years I'd receive GSD key chains, GSD calendars, GSD books, etc. as gifts, which I thought was torment more than a gift. I never lost interest in GSD's, and at 29 I finally got one, Arnold 

I put my name on the waiting list for a MWD. I assumed I'd never hear from them, and if I did I'd probably have already purchased a GSD. It was an "eh, why not" type thing. It was only a few weeks before I received a call. I was quite shocked, and excited to meet this dog. It wasn't long before I realized that the short wait was due to Arnold having trouble finding a home. The Sgt. running the adoption program told me the people who had seen him prior to me immediately dismissed him without the slightest consideration because of his issues. The Sgt. didn't speak highly of them and I got the impression these people haphazardly decided they wanted a dog. 

I've done a lot of research over the years regarding what line(s) I wanted, what breeder, what colors, and assumed I'd be spending a couple grand on a puppy. I put off getting a GSD for various reasons and wasn't in a hurry. At no point would I have ever thought my first and long awaited GSD would be on the smaller side, have skin issues, and blunted canines (the bottom are nearly non-existent, the top half worn from kennel chewing). Arnold didn't coincide with my lifelong vision, and there's a reason why I'm 110% ok with that. A few months ago I ended a 2 year relationship with my live-in girlfriend. Midway through the relationship I discovered she was suffering from Borderline Personality Disorder. BPD is a severe and complex mental illness that effects both the sufferer and the significant other. I can only describe it as walking blind folded through a mine field. Before the relationship I was very social with a lot of friends. Now I have no real interest in hanging out with the friends I do have left, and complete lack of interest in dating. Needless to say Arnold has had a rough past few years as well. With a little motivation from this board, I decided that Arnold and I could help each other...and so far we're doing just that!

Playing fetch last night (he has a ball in his mouth)









Went for a hike today

























Taking a rest on the bench









80% of the time we're in the car he's sleeping, not sure why.










I really can't say enough about the staff running the kennel. They truly do their best with the resources available to them and definitely care about the dogs. From my perspective, they're undermanned. There's a copious amount of dogs there. The Sgt did over 500 adoptions last year with MWD's all over the world. They were kind enough to give me one of their dog crates that was no longer being used. The vet talked with me over an hour, answering all of my questions and recommended me to a civilian vet she knows who is good with dermatitis in dogs. She also gave me the special shampoo and a 60 day supply of the fish oil pills.

Arnold is very well behaved, but does need work in some areas. He follows me around the house, and stares at me...which is kind of funny/bizarre, but I wonder what he's thinking. Anyway I have a ton of questions and a lot of learning to do...hopefully I can get all of that here.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations! May this be the beginning of a wonderful relationship for you and Arnold. 

It may be that with a high quality, grain free food (or a raw diet!) that Arnold's skin problems will clear up. 

Also, get rid of that chain leash and get a leather or nylon one. If you have to grab that quickly you will be very sorry.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Amazing story. Can't wait to continue reading about him!

And thank you for giving him a wonderful home!!!!!!


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow he looks really sweet. I bet with love and affection and the right diet his skin allergies go away. You might even consider raw feeding or frozen fresh raw food if you dont want to get right into the raw feeding. Alot of times its the kibble that gives them skin allergies due to being allergic to something in them. There is also kibble that has no grain in it as well which from reading on this board can also be the cause of allergies in dogs.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Well GSDs aren't supposed to be 100lb. beasts although people have asked me if ours was a "miniature" when he was just at the standard for height


GSDs are whatever they end up to be


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Handsome little guy congrats! And for some reason I think he certainly looks like an Arnold!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm glad you decided to go for it. He's a handsome guy. Can't remember the last time I heard about a male weighing that of a female though. Betcha he'd like getting into agility or flyball. He'd probably be a speed demon on the course! Can't wait to hear more of his story as it continues in his new life with you. Sounds like you're good for each other.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

So glad you took a chance on him! I bet once he settles in the skin problems will get better due to less stress on him. He needs to feel at home and bonded to you. That's most likely why he stares at you so much. He's getting feel for your state of mind and how you act around and with him. GSD's are really smart and they will pick up what you want from them fairly quickly, as long as you're consistant. The smaller dogs are great, I don't think his size is anything to worry about, more likely will be a benefit for him. He will be more agile and better in any activities. Plus take up less room on the bed, LOL
Good luck and please keep up posted!


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Arnold seems to be warming up to me. The first night he decided he wanted to sleep in the kennel and last night he made himself right at home in my bed. 

I gave him a bath last night with Malaseb antimicrobial shampoo and have been feeding him science diet ZD. He's regularly scratching and chewing on himself. I thought the bath with the special shampoo would have supressed his scratching, but he continued to scratch periodically throughout the night. I'm really really loving this dog and want to figure out a way to make the itching subside. 

This morning I woke up early as usual and started looking on the internet for a local GSD club or the like to teach me how to teach him obedience and whatever else sounds fun. He's pretty good beyond pulling at times on the leash. I found a Schutzhund club and discovered they meet Saterday morning, so Arnold and I decided to head that way. I showed up, introduced myself and said I just adopted a GSD and wanted to know if they could teach me some things. It just so happens the gentlemen running the show is one of the head trainers at the base and had been training dogs for 20 something years. He didn't know Arnold but said he's from Czech lines and would follow up on his history next week. He asked why he was put up for adoption and I told him it was for medical reasons. They asked me to bring Arnold out. Arnold has been pretty calm since I've known him, but when he saw the guy putting on the bite suit he was going nuts...jumping in the air and whimpering. It felt as if this 57lb GSD was more like 157lb's. I was utterly shocked when I witnessed this well mannered, sweet dog in action. I would have never thought...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like Arnold found his niche
surprised they didn't encourage a bark before rewarding him with a bite.
What is in the Science diet ZD?


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Looks like Arnold found his niche
> surprised they didn't encourage a bark before rewarding him with a bite.
> What is in the Science diet ZD?


Yeah, I think you're right...Arnold and I will probably stick with this. They were doing the bark training with other dogs. They said I'd have to start with the basics and were seeing if Arnold had good bite ability, as that's something that can't really be taught. They worked with another dog extensively because the tone of his bark wasn't "right." I have a lot to learn about Schutzhund.

I don't know what's in Science diet ZD, but I can tell you what's not in my wallet after buying it


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Honestly, I am not an expert on skin issues. But---I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt, the LAST food I would ever buy is Science Diet. Usually there is "cellulose" of some sort, and it's powdered sawdust. For the same amount of money, you can get a high quality one protein food that would likely help more. Others will have more information, but anecdotally, my friend had a dog with terrible itching and scratching. She found a venison food was the only thing she could tolerate. I can't remember the brand, but the thing is, what works for each dog will be different. There are members here who will have some good diet suggestions, I'm sure. 

Again, looks like you two are going to have a happy time together!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

there are some people on here that are pretty knowledgeable with alternative meds and supplements that might be able to help with skin issues. there is a food section on here that will help your knowledge on the different foods. grain free foods may help your dogs skin itching.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic! You'll see a change in his personality within the next few weeks, he'll start to blossom and his true personality will come out, which is already starting! I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the two week shutdown to you? Might be worth searching and do some research on it, but since you've already had him for about a week now, there's really no point lol. 

I had my Zoey doing bite work a few weeks ago, its crazy that her little 60lb frame feels like there's a rhino at the end of the leash lol The skin issue won't cure itself over night, patience is a virtue but through trial and error, I am confident you will find the right "stuff" to help him out. The ZD is just a allergen free kibble so I don't know exactly why they put him on it, if it doesn't work, there's plenty of others.

wildwolf- I wouldn't say the size takes up less room in the bed. Zoey is the same size, yet she takes up the exact same space a fully grown Moose would in my queen bed  lol


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!! I can't wait to follow his grown. And start doing some research on foods. I had a severely allergic dog, best thing you can do is go raw. But if you can't swing that at least get a good quality kibble. Science diet is crap. All kinds of nasty ingredients for allergic dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Good for you for taking a chance on this fellow!

In regards to food - the Science Diet Z/D is hypoallergenic? Did the vet do any allergy tests? If not, I wouldn't go that crazy yet.

My big guy has chronic skin issues as well. It seems to be yeast all the time, and the climate in Houston doesn't help any. My vet recommended trying Royal Canin Skin Support SS. It's pricey, but not as bad as the stuff you're currently feeding! Main ingredients are brown rice and whitefish. Definitely lower protein than the Fromm's grainfree I was feeding him previously, but he's doing great on it. Heinz has been on it a month now,and his fur is super soft and he's not shedding nearly as much. I think I'm always going to have to do maintenance anti-fungal baths, though.

ETA: next time you go to the vet, see if you can get a skin scraping and look for evidence of yeast or for mange. He may need to be on oral antifungals and/or antibiotics (and maybe even a short course of steroids if he can't seem to stop itching) to really clear up an existing skin infection.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it's awesome that you opened up your heart and gave him a home. In the first picture he looked pretty sad, but in the other pics you can see his spirit picking up. The vid definitely shows he's got energy.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

It's great that you gave Arnold a chance and a home. I'm sure that this will be a perfect match! I do agree that Science Diet of any kind is full of fillers and by products. It generally is a plant based food that costs as much as the best foods out there. My vet recommended it and we thought we were buying a high quality food whereas it was one of the worst. It cost $65 for a 30lb bag of terrible product. Anyway, enjoy Arnold. He will become your best friend before you realize


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations.I love reading stuff like this, I'm sure you guys will be great for each other.

And the size should not be a concern at all, if anything it could be better for his long term health. My sister has a male GSD that's on the smaller side but believe me he's anything but a small dog in behaviour.


Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

I wanted to add my congratulations for adopting him. He looks like a great dog.

Our last GSD, Harley, the sweetest dog who ever lived, had skin problems his entire life.

And if Arnold's issues don't clear up pretty quickly, the first thing I'd recommend is that you take him to a dermatologist and find out what he's allergic to. We went through the routines with Harley twice, and it turned out most of his allergies were to airborne substances.

So I had to bathe him. Often.

We also tried an anti-allergy serum for several years, that only seemed to be mildly effective, and eventually what worked for Harley was steroids. I can't believe I've forgotten the name, but they were generic and actually very cheap.

If Arnold is truly allergic, you'll notice an acrid odor to him that's unique to allergic dogs. And the worse the odor, the more miserable the dog. The steroids managed him very well though, so that with frequent baths as well, he was able to lead pretty much a normal life.

One added thing though: Harley got cancer when he was eight. We first had him allergy tested when he was just under one, and again when he was about four. Neither time showed any food allergy, so we fed him pretty much middle of the road kibble all his life.

However, the last two weeks of his life, he stopped eating, and I stopped giving him any steroids as well...and all his allergic symptoms completely went away.

So somewhere, somehow, there was obviously something he was eating he was allergic to.

I'm still kicking myself for not experimenting more with him early on with better, grain-free foods.

Best of luck.


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind words! I didn't know about the 2 week shutdown, but doubt I would have done it. I've implemented some techniques I've read about to establish myself as the pack leader, although there are others techniques that I just don't agree with. I've yet to loose a staring contest with Arnold 

He's warming up to me day by day. I babysat a friends year old female American line GSD. I had her for 2 weeks, she was MUCH quicker to warm up to me then Arnold has, guess dogs have personalities too.

We've been regularly attending Schutzhund, that group has taught me a lot of things and showed me various ways to work with Arnold. They all seem very impressed with him and his drive. I take Arnold everywhere with me, he's not even remotely aggressive with people and other dogs. I haven't heard him bark once yet, but he did start howling when he heard the weekly sirens running a test tone....it was funny.

I appologize, his food is not Science Diet, but Hills Prescription Diet. I've since switched to Blue Basics Blue. His allergies are pretty bad. I have an appointment with his new vet this afternoon, I may request a refferal to see the vet dermatologists. 

Here's the email I sent to his previous vet, and her response...I described the issues Arnold is having (she's been really helpful)

*Me to Vet:*
Hope you had a good weekend. Arnold and I had a busy weekend, hiking,
playing fetch, etc. I looked for a local working dog group and found the
Alamo Working Dog Club. Arnold and I showed up uninvited Saturday morning. I was hoping they'd be able to help with general obedience, but as it turns out Arnold may have potential in Shutzhund. This might be an activity we pursue, he seemed to enjoy it. I was in complete and utter shock when I saw Arnold's reaction to a guy in a bite suit. GSD Arnold having fun - YouTube

Keeping Arnold stimulated isn't a problem, figuring out how to overcome...or at the very least manage his allergies is. His pruritus is nerve racking for both of us. It's a conservative estimate that 85% of his downtime (not sleeping, or doing an activity) is consumed by scratching and gnawing. I found some treats that petsmart recommended for hypoallergenic dogs, scratching takes precedence over treats. He decided to start sleeping in my bed after the first night, pruritus is seemingly an all-night affair. Getting him to focus on anything other than scratching himself is next to impossible.

I've been feeding him the prescribed food and giving him the fish capsules
as directed. I bathed him with microbial shampoo, which didn't appear to
help. Assuming household allergens may be the culprit, I went out and bought the best hypoallergenic vacuum cleaner I could afford and proceeded to thoroughly clean the house along with washing all the bed linens. The only benefit was a clean house, it didn't help Arnold. Sunday night I bathed him with an oatmeal concoction I read about, also ineffective. Yesterday I gave him Benadryl out of desperation (1mg per 1lb). If the Benadryl helped, it was nominal relief at best. Others have recommended I try a raw elimination diet, but I don't feel comfortable with that unless directed by a professional.

You mentioned recommending a civilian vet. If you know of one that could
help with Arnolds condition, I'd really appreciate it. I've only had him for
5 days and understand identifying the underlying problem will take time. In the interim I'd like to figure out a way to subdue his pruritus. His
frustration is evident by his behavior....a happy dog held hostage by a
miserable ailment. It's not easy watching him self-destruct, even more so
not knowing how to resolve it.

*Vet to me*
Thank you for your email regarding Arnold & for sharing the video. I
certainly enjoyed watching him carry around the bite sleeve!

I am sorry that Arnold is so itchy and uncomfortable...I would be concerned(without visually seeing him, albeit) that he has either a bacterial or yeast infection (or both) recurrence that is causing him to be so itchy, which would typically be treated with oral antibiotics and/or oral
antifungal medications. Again, different veterinarians may have different
approaches to his skin disease, but I think intervention by a vet at this
point is important. 

I agree about the raw diet-that may or may not help in the long-term, but I
am personally not a fan of raw diets due to the risk of food-borne illness
to dogs and people. Plus, it is sometimes difficult to ensure the proper
nutritional value of a homemade diet, but it can be done under a
veterinarian's direction if necessary.

Here is the info for a few of my colleagues in the area: 
Not sure about the other vets at those practices, but I am sure they are
great as well. If you do end up seeing one of them, please give them my
contact info below if they feel the need to discuss anything with Arnold's
case with me:

And please keep me posted on his case & let me know if there is anything
else I can do.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations on Arnold! I just wanted you to know that so many of us can relate to the allergy issues and how frustrating it can be! It's hard when you don't know if it's one allergy, multiple, a food allergy, an environmental allergy, etc....I really hope you can figure it out soon. Both my dogs have food allergies and it took a lot of trial and error to find out what we think it is. I still don't have a clue what my female is allergic too but I've been fortunate to stumble upon a food that works for her. My male is allergic to chicken. I hope you have success with the vet!


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Prednisone was the steroid Harley was on. And it did provide him almost immediate and complete relief. He also took antibiotics which were very effective when he was younger, but less so over time.

What you're describing and the diagnoses you've been getting sure do sound like Harley to me.

As miserable as he sounds, you might call the vet and ask her about Prednisone, and if she could prescribe a few. A few days relief for the poor guy while you research options sure couldn't hurt.

I'm also kind of curious about his lineage. You said someone said he was Czech, but he looks more like a showline to me. You said the military bought for need and didn't pay much attention to lines...

Just curious is all. With his big ears and black and red coloring and even something of a "bitch stripe" I would have pegged him as WGSL.

Again, best of luck.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats on Arnold! You have made that dog incredibly happy. He looks great on the bite sleeve!


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks all. I've read many other threads regarding allergies, some good, others not so good....I'm optimistic about Arnold




Typhoon said:


> Prednisone was the steroid Harley was on. And it did provide him almost immediate and complete relief. He also took antibiotics which were very effective when he was younger, but less so over time.
> 
> What you're describing and the diagnoses you've been getting sure do sound like Harley to me.
> 
> As miserable as he sounds, you might call the vet and ask her about Prednisone, and if she could prescribe a few. A few days relief for the poor guy while you research options sure couldn't hurt.


Arnold had been on Predniose in the past before I got him, but that may be an option for temporary relief. Last night wasn't so bad, I'm wondering if that's because it rained the day before? He does have that odor you mentioned Harley having. Based on everything I've read I think Arnold is probably allergic to a sleu of things, both food and enviornmental. Regardless, I'm confident we'll conquer and overcome. 




Typhoon said:


> I'm also kind of curious about his lineage. You said someone said he was Czech, but he looks more like a showline to me. You said the military bought for need and didn't pay much attention to lines...
> 
> Just curious is all. With his big ears and black and red coloring and even something of a "bitch stripe" I would have pegged him as WGSL.
> 
> Again, best of luck.


Well, I think it's more that the military doesn't pay much attention to pedigree, but I could be wrong. 3 guys told me he was Czech. One of them is directly involved with the acquisition of the dogs. The other was a nice old man who I later found out was "the first teaching Helper in the USA--42 years in USA Schutzhund /Military." He had a Czech GSD with him that looked similar to Arnold and was also small like Arnold. I know for certain he came from Europe at 1 y/o, but everything else is only what I've been told.

Based on his drive alone I'm fairly certain he's working line. If he is a showline I doubt we'd have a shot in doing what he was bred for...I think missing teeth and patches of fur would disqualify him...lol. Whatever his lineage, he's a great dog and really sweet which is all that was needed to pass my test.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my, he is CUTE :wub:

I mean... handsome...and distinguished...  I LOVE the small size- much more agile and manageable! 

As someone who has a dog with major skin problems, I assure you it's nothing to panic about once you get into a good routine 

Congratulations! I hope you and Arnold (best name ever) have a long and happy partnership.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations. Looks like you are off to a good start and I'm sure that the skin disease can be healed as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"you'll notice an acrid odor to him" that sounds like a systemic yeast infection - malassezia -- there are lots and lots of references on this very forum for you to check out.

remedy - externally , shampoo with Selsun Blue fortified, or Mane N Tale Protect , something that is anti microbial and anti-fungal. It will take more than one shampoo. The bacterial infection is secondary due to the dog traumatizing the skin with biting and scratching . Veterycin is a good spritz to put on and aides healing. Coconut oil is soothing - it is a dry oil so will be absorbed . You will not have a greasy dog running around. USNEA is wonderful against fungal and bacterial infections , so much so that it is even effective against MRSA resistant strains of bacteria.

Internally, nutritionally -- get the dog a good supply of OMEGA 3 , preferably not flax which is so shelf unstable that you are likely to have a pro-inflammatory . If giving fish oil - make sure it is wild caught . Big issues with farmed salmon . Good articles on this in Dogs Naturally magazine. March issue 2013 . 
Vitamin E -- complex 4 tocopherols , 4 tocotrienols , from food , not isolated (alpha tocopherol) and not synthetic . There are compounds and links to parts which we don't understand the purpose or the importance ---- and 4 tocotrienols - so 8 compound , complete and complex.
Same goes with Vitamin A - which you can get from an animal source , cod liver oil , which is not the same as fish oil, egg yolk, livers -- but animal sourced Vit A is fat soluble and accumulative and can lead to Vit A toxicosis . Prefered source is beta-carotene , plant sources which are converted on an as need basis and are not toxic . 

digestive enzymes to break down food into absorbable sizes -- metabolic enzymes to detox cells -- then , instead of anti biotics ... probiotics , which will need pre-biotics (burdock, lignans, chickory root as samples)

*Balance The Gut*


Yeast overgrowth often occurs after a course of antibiotics. Destruction of the beneficial bacteria in your dog's intestinal tract causes yeast populations to increase rapidly. If your dog has recently been treated for any type of infection, consider supplementing with a probiotic.
The fastest way to control yeast--a bad bacteria--is by adding a probiotic supplement containing good bacteria. When shopping for a dog probiotic, look for a refrigerated product that contains the widest variety of bacterial strains. Probiotics also improve the bioavailability of your dog's food--she'll get more nutritional benefit from her daily rations and build a strong immune system.
Some strains of beneficial bacteria have limited shelf life. When shopping, be sure to check expiration dates on the package.



Read more: Home Remedies for Yeast Infectons in Dogs | eHow.com Home Remedies for Yeast Infectons in Dogs | eHow.com

MSM -- organic sulfurs -- excellent for skin , garlic also is source of organic sulfur.

good clean protein --


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

What a lovely boy. I'm glad you adopted him. Great dogs, including great GSD, truly come in a range of sizes.

IF all else fails, please consider a raw diet. Many people claim to have beaten persistant allergy problems by feeding RAW

For fish oil, I prefer the qt bottles available on Amazon, such as the Grizzly or Arctic Paws brands. Both are a rich orange color which indicates the astaxanthin hasn't been processed out.

Carmen, I agree that balancing gut flora is essential, however yeasts aren't bacteria, whether good or bad. Yeasts are eukaryotic, while bacteria are prokaryotic & are profoundly different in their physiology.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wonder how op and his new friend are doing.


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi all! Arnold and I have been busy, but all is well! I've been meaning to give an update for quite some time.

Carmspack, what a post! I printed it out for reference. The coconut oil has been great...Arnold loves it!

I took Arnold to the vet on 2/22/13. To sum up the visit, I was told I adopted a very expensive dog. When I brought Arnold in the vet checked his heart rate, and then called in one of her vet techs to have a listen. The vet tech listened to Arnold's heart rate and then gave the vet a WTF? look. I was freaking out thinking there's something wrong with Arnold's heart. The vet said, you hear that? 50 beats per minute, that's a normal resting heart rate for a working dog, they're very fit. What a relief! I insisted the vet not unintentionally scare me like that again.

Arnold is on antibiotics for yeast infection, I was given some medicated liquid to squirt in his ears for infection, fish pills, prednisolone, Duoxo shampoo to bath him 2-3 a week, and Royal Canin Skin Support SS kibble. Arnold doesn't like that Kibble so I'm continuing with the Hill Prescription Diet Z/D. Many of mentioned a raw diet, and I'm willing to try it, but right now I'm focused on getting Arnold an appointment to the one Vet Dermatologist in San Antonio. I managed to get an appt with the vet derm for a skin test, but need to follow the vets regiment for the referral. I was told the skin test will cost $800, and around $125 for the shots...assuming the test results of course. Anyway, $350 vet visit....with more to come...but it's ok, Arnold's worth it. I'm going to sell my dirt bike to help offset the costs.

I officially joined the Schutzhund club and made sure everyone in the club knew that Arnold will be the first dog to get a Schutzhund 4 title . Arnold's ball drive is unworldly. I had a chance to work with a prominent dog/Schutzhund trainer who was amazing. He asked me where I got Arnold and spent a few hours helping me the other day. He started rattling off all these commands, I thought he was speaking Klingon or was on drugs....but come to find out it was Czech and Arnold understands some of it. He would switch to being very rough with Arnold to immense praise. He was the first person I'd seen be able to get Arnold to drop a tug with a command. He appologized for being rough with Arnold and went on to say that unfortunately this was the manner in which Arnold was raised in the Czech kennels and that's the only way to get his attention when he's in a high drive state. He said once Arnold becomes controllable in drive the rough tactics won't be necessary. Apparently balls (kongs specifically), sleeves, and tugs, are like crack to him...he becomes quite a different dog and seems relieved when he has a kong in his mouth. Right now I'm working on him focusing on me, and not the object.

After the training session I put Arnold in the trainers kennel...my God that dog can jump. His head was above the fence when he'd jump... I was worried he was going jump out. The trainer told me to put a leash around the kennel because he probably knew how to open it. 10min after putting Arnold in there I saw him trying to push the latch up with his snout. I put him in the dog crate after that antic.

Arnold is a very sweet dog and relaxed at home. I have him with me 100% of the time I'm not at work, and play with him during my lunch break. We're doing great, I've become quite attached to him in a short amount of time.. 



















]


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Arnold is a VERY lucky boy


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I love every bit of this... great pictures  Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Agreed!



LoveEcho said:


> I love every bit of this... great pictures  Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

one of the best threads i have read, so happy for both of you and thanks for giving him a chance.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think this is one of my favorite stories on the forum to date. Great work with him!

I too am gonna say that a raw diet will help immensely.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I also love this thread. thank you for taking such good care of him even though he's expensive and gahhh! so happy for you guys


----------



## Anyu (Jan 9, 2013)

benjdow said:


> ]


So, best pictures ever right here! Loving the air born pic, amazing capture!

I too am in love with this thread & turned quite giggly while watching him prance around with the bite sleeve in his mouth. He was so proud, LoL! I am so happy that you gave him a chance. :wub: Mayhap when I am down in SA Town visiting family, he & Catty can have a play date. =) Cannot wait for more updates!


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the interest and great advice! We definitely appreciate it!

Anyu, PM me if you come into town. The Schutzhund group I meet with are good people. Last week a few of us did lure coursing and went to a Mondio competition, it was a lot of fun!

RubyTuesday, et al., I've somewhat looked into a RAW diet. It seems a bit more complex than I would have thought. I don't mind the extra effort, but I do worry about doing it correctly. Is there a step by step tutorial on RAW diets? I've noticed vets seem adverse to RAW diets. Why is that?

Arnold had his visit with the Vet dermatologist. He'll be getting a skin test, and hopefully a solution with immunotherapy. It's expensive to say the least, so I told Arnold he needs to pay back with a BH title for the skin test and IPO 1 title for the allergy shots 

Other than Arnold's medical woes, all is well....just a few minor things we're working on. He tends to bite me hard when we're playing, so I've been working on breaking that habit. I've also noticed he seems to be becoming protective, along with some minor issues with other male dogs. While he's not dog aggressive, he definitely has shown a fight not flight personality when provoked. Regardless I don't want him getting in a fight.

Anyway...here's some videos of Arnold...all taken in one day. He's entertaining to say the least! 

Arnold paying respect to fallen MWD's during National Anthem. It's hard to hear over the loud speaker, but he begins to howl at .50




 
Arnold was supposed to be going for the lure, but I think he mistook the cell phone for his black kong....lol




 
Arnold trying to get a bite sleeve in his crate...a bit too big for the opening...lol


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

great thread  and thanks for taking such amazing care of him!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Not all vets are opposed to RAW. At my previous vet practice, my favorite vet disliked it. He preferred home cooking or decent quality kibble. My other favorite actually fed his Great Danes RAW. Personally, I loved that they were permitted to think & speak for themselves without having to follow a 'party line'. 

Feeding RAW doesn't need to be terribly complicated. Chicken quarters are a nearly ideal balance of muscle, fat, bone & organ meat. (Bone marrow is an organ). For variety I also feed turkey necks, pork neck bones, turkey hearts & liver and chicken gizzards. In the past I've supplemented with salmon oil, vitamin E & spirulina. Although I'm not currently doing so, I might start again, as the mutt pup is getting up in years.

I'm glad that you're moving aggressively on this. I recently had several discussions with a physician related to idiopathic allergic reactions. We both believe there's a real possibility of setting up a 'positive feed forward loop' wherein the itching begets more itching which in turn further feeds the fulminant inflammatory response resulting in yet more itching & on & On & ON. Sometimes breaking that cycle is a large part of what is really needed. Carmen's suggestions have an excellent chance of providing such relief. I'm glad to see that you're using them. 

Until you & Arnold have conquered the itchies I'd recommend against initiating any supplements unless they're specifically designed to be a part of the solution. You want to be very, very certain you aren't exacerbating the problem. For example...Salmon oil, vitamin E yes. Spirulina, no. 

Be aware that with many allergic reactions no allergen is ever identified. This is important b/c you don't want to fall into the trap of eliminating many worthwhile foods that might have nothing to do with the problems he's currently having. 

Feed whichever foods work best, but without hard evidence, don't assume it's a food allergy. Sometimes the foods which work best are mediocre foods. *shrug*IF it was me & my dog, that's absolutely what I'd feed if it's what actually worked. Few things are worse than chronic itching. Shoot, I'd probably eat Purina ONE sensitive formula if that's what gave me relief. (FTR, I've no idea if there is such a food)

There are threads on foods for dogs with allergies &/or touchy digestive systems. It might be worth reading some of them to get an idea of where you want to go with diet if the meds, shampoos & oil supplements don't resolve the problem.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> One added thing though: Harley got cancer when he was eight. We first had him allergy tested when he was just under one, and again when he was about four. Neither time showed any food allergy, so we fed him pretty much middle of the road kibble all his life.
> 
> However, the last two weeks of his life, he stopped eating, and I stopped giving him any steroids as well...and all his allergic symptoms completely went away.
> 
> ...


Typhoon, quick kicking yourself. It's possible, even likely, that with the advanced cancer Harley's immune responses were depressed, & that's why his allergic symptoms suddenly disappeared, even though the prednisone had been stopped. The immune system, whether robust or off kilter, is a wondrous & enormously complicated beast. Recovery from illness & disease prevention are the immune system working it's magic. Auto immune disorders & allergic reactions are the other side of the coin. Microbiological fear biters, if you will...ie, the body mounting a vigorous defense where no real threat exists. (Yeah, it's a ham fisted anaology. Ohhh well)


----------



## Jenne (Mar 13, 2013)

HerbSmith Allerqi has helped lots of dogs. One GSD I worked with, was able to get off of prednisone by doing the Allerqi. Make sure you read up on prednisone before you commit to it, and make sure you wean off of it very conservatively, if you do start it. 

I would suggest raw diet, too. If you go with a commercial raw, it is pretty easy to work with. I feed four on commercial raw, so think about that when you consider the expense  We do Darwin's. 

If you have access to raw goat milk, that is great for the immune system. We use New Zealand colostrum; we haven't found a close place to get raw goat milk.

One vet sold us a bag of the Purina hypoallergenic 'stuff.' Worst $60 we ever spent.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Make sure you read up on prednisone before you commit to it, and make sure you wean off of it very conservatively, if you do start it.


Excellent points, Jenne. Steroids are powerful & potentially very useful drugs that have provided relief to countless people & pets when nothing else worked. Conversely, they're powerful & potentially dangerous drugs even when used properly. IF you consider using them, research thoroughly, & discuss all aspects with your vet. IF you use them, rigorously follow all medical advice, adhere to the prescribed dosage & quit only as recommended by your vet. Steroids usually require the dosage to be gradually tapered. To quit suddenly can be dangerous.


----------

